# Snapper/Mingo Idea



## Runned Over

OK, fish on the Run Dover is tuff to come by. With Snapper season closing, I wanted to get as much fish as possible on the table.

I think I learned from the forum about cooking backbones. So heres what I did.

After filleting the ARS and Mingo, I kept the backbones and grilled them after they sat overnight in Olive Oil, Cavenders, Lemon Juice, Crushed Red Pepper. (I think that was it).










That produced alot of great meat!!!!










I then marinated Ribeye in Italian salad dressing, Olive Oil, Garlic Powder, Dales, and Cavenders. Once coated in marinate, I covered the steak in fresh ground black pepper.

I grilled the steak, and heated the fish, and then put Bernaise sauce on top!!!!!! OMG!!!!!

TADA!!!!










Sorry about the picture quality, and the fact that this has probablybeen posted before, but it was good!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

that looks really really good


----------



## Joraca

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/17/2009)*that looks really really good


+1

Joraca


----------



## jjam

and to think i still have all my snappa carcasses frozen for the trash..I may have to thaw and make a meal...

thanks for the post!

Jimmy


----------



## jim t

Scott,

That looks GREAT!!!

Holy CRAP, We've now created a MARINE that can cook!!!

What comes next? A Marine that can tell PORT from STARBOARD?...WOW!!! Maybe, EVENTUALLY,we can teachthem the difference betweenFOREWARD and AFT!!!

Jim (retired squid)

Did Imention Ithink the Marine Corpis the second best sevice in the world?:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

we saved all our snapper backs this year. 2 snapper per person makes for very little fish. If we had not tore up some mingos, we would be looking at empty freezers soon.

Have to try the grilled thing. Never thought about it, but they should hold together pretty well considering that the backbone is there...


----------



## Shiznik

Some mighty fine looking tablefare you wound up with there. 

Great job, bet it was delicious too!


----------



## grassbed hunter

bet that was some great eating next time call me to come over so i can tell everyone just how good it realy was :bowdown


----------

